# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle تحديثات :  "IR-Key Suit" version 4.10.6 Released HTC Raider,One XL AU Change imei CID MID,...

## mohamed73

"IR-Key Suit" version 4.10.6 Released      *ADD: *  *HTC Raider X710a(Vivid)(Holiday)*  *Change CID,* *Change  IMEI, Chang MID, Super CID** *****************  *HTC One XL AU** (Evita_UL) *   *Change CID,* *Change  IMEI, Chang MID, Super CID, S-OFF**  ****************   *HTC One XL TD-LTE** (Evita_UTL) *   *Change CID,* *Change  IMEI, Chang MID, Super CID, S-OFF** **************** * *Supported models:*  *HTC One SV (K2_PLC_CL) 
 One SV AU (K2_UL)*  *HTC Desire 600d (CP3_DCG)*   * *****************  *Resolve some of the problems, and the addition of some options* 
 **************************************************  **  *This will install the file, and then click Update.* *"IR-Key Suit Full Setup" version 4.9.3*  *<<الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]>>*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* ******************************************  *Still you don't have this amazing tool ?* * Make your order at our online store now.*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ************************ Happy Birthday Christoph (GPG)
************************

----------


## sadekstc

الموضوع رائع جدا

----------

